# Is my frame CW9 damaged???



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I took my CW9 out for the first time to do the break in. I put 200 WWB, 20-30 Blazer Brass and 20 Federal Hydra shock through it. It took about an hour using one 7 rd and two 8 rd mags (my fingers are still sore from loading those mags so many times). The gun performed great. No failures at all. I did some slow shooting and some rapid too. I did notice the slide was getting pretty hot. So I took my XD9 out of my holster and shot that a few times for a side by side comparison and to let the Kahr cool down a bit. 

Now here is my question, while cleaning it I noticed that on the frame, on the front on both sides of the frame it seems like it is bowed out. When the slide is installed the frame is a bit wider than the slide. On the inside of the frame where the really thin rails for the slide are it seems to look good. The rails are not bent or damaged. But I never noticed the width being different before I shot it. Maybe they made the walls thicker there? Well if anyone else who has a CW9 could take a look at theirs and let me know if it is the same way I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

If I am correcty interpreting your description, all seems normal. The plastic frame flares out just a little bit to allow clearance for the slide on the metal rails. I noticed this on my CW also and concluded that it was a logical mechanical allowance for proper operation. My CW has performed flawlessly, and I am very happy with it. :smt023


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

My PM9 looks the same, and it functions quite well. I wouldn't worry about it, as long as the pistol functions correctly.

PhilR.


----------



## 3putter (Dec 29, 2007)

*Don't Worry!*

My CW9 is the same. I wondered about it at first but soon stopped worrying because it runs flawlessly. Shoot and enjoy!


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I called Kahr and they said there was nothing wrong with it. Thanks gang.


----------



## Bobcat43 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Mine too...*

Noticed it tonight. Mine only has about 300 rounds through it. It works fine but I'm going to call Kahr just incase. I'm hoping its the fine like everyone elses.

I'm fairly new to poly guns. Is this common? Will the little extra play in the slide hurt or is it just part of normal break in?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Pulled mine out of my holster and looked at it . That is what it appears to look like to me also. If Kahr says its good and these guys concur, and my gun continue to work like a champ, I would not worry.

RCG


----------



## Bobcat43 (Oct 28, 2009)

Got my hands on a brand new one today and it looks the same. I just might be seeing things. but mine looks just like one right out of the box. The only diference would be a little more play in the slide after the break in.


----------

